# Crossing Jordan Season Premiere bumped



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

That new game show hosted by Bob Saget on NBC has caused the Crossing Jordan premiere to be bumped. Bah! Saget Smaget, I would rather see Crossing Jordan.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/09/28/nbc-bumps-crossing-jordan-for-new-game-show/


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Sadara said:


> That new game show hosted by Bob Saget on NBC has caused the Crossing Jordan premiere to be bumped. Bah! Saget Smaget, I would rather see Crossing Jordan.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/09/28/nbc-bumps-crossing-jordan-for-new-game-show/


Me too! I really liked this last season.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Too bad NBC's website still shows Oct 20 as the season premiere for Crossing Jordan (in the show description section). http://www.nbc.com/Crossing_Jordan/


----------



## debbie6754 (Nov 1, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Too bad NBC's website still shows Oct 20 as the season premiere for Crossing Jordan (in the show description section). http://www.nbc.com/Crossing_Jordan/


Do you think the show has been canceled?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not at all. It's just being held for midseason.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This business of networks moving shows around and used for mid-season replacements, etc, just makes good shows disappear. The viewers can't keep track and lose interest. Of course, TiVo users can cope better.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> This business of networks moving shows around and used for mid-season replacements, etc, just makes good shows disappear. The viewers can't keep track and lose interest. Of course, TiVo users can cope better.


I say, "Thank GOODness for Tivo!" Though, I'm still po'd that they postponed my beloved Jordan for this, instead of some of the tripe they still broadcast instead.


----------



## oaksfanmamaw (Oct 20, 2006)

Bummer! I would much rather see Crossing Jordan!  :down:


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

After two episdoes of watching 1 vs 100, yesssssss I watched it, can't believe I watched it two times. But, I emailed NBC, as if they'll care, told them what I thought of them making CJ wait because of laimo 1 vs 100. I'm getting more upset about this each Friday that a new schedule comes out and CJ isn't on it!! I'll go in my corner and pout now..............


----------

